
Show HN: Programmer as a Service. Get your side project built at $299 / month - milanmot
http://xpditesolutions.com/hire-development-teams.html
======
krapp
I respect the hustle, but Show HN is meant for projects which offer something
like source code that users can study and play with... but this is literally
just an ad for your dev shop.

~~~
milanmot
I think Show HN is for displaying what you are building. We are trying to
productize our service model shop by creating a subscription model.

Recently many startups are coming with such a business model. There is a whole
thread on IndieHacker on this topic: [https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/tell-
ih-productized-servi...](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/tell-ih-
productized-service-challenge-ride-along-week-1-report-special-offer-
inside-903a44fd64)

------
zubairq
Also I couldn't see a phone number on the site makes it a no go for me

~~~
milanmot
It's a new landing page. Putting the phone number in a few minutes. :-)

------
zubairq
What is the max turnaround time for questions from a client?

~~~
milanmot
We work in IST time zone. Ideally, on a working day, we will keep it to the
minimum. That is the reason we have kept a project coordinator for all our
plans.

~~~
zubairq
Ok it's a no go for me then. I tried dozens of these services and no SLA on
response time always made it not work. Good luck though!

~~~
milanmot
Try our service once. If you find our response time not proper, I'll return
the entire trial money.

~~~
zubairq
They all said the same. The cost to me is not the 299 but the time I would
waste. My advice is you need to be explicit , eg: max 15 minutes response time
or the whole month is free. That's something people would pay for

~~~
milanmot
Yes, I can understand that. I have been part of the outsourcing industry for
12+ years now and I have personally seen clients losing interest and trust due
to delay in communication.

Turn around time is extremely important for us. And specifically for that
reason only we have assigned a Project coordinator (check our pricing section
(1)) for communication purpose on our pricing page. Right from the beginning.

I can assure you that turnaround time won't be an issue. We will try to answer
you as quickly as possible once we are in receipt of your message.

It means that on a working day and time, we will try our level best to answer
you within 30 minutes of receiving your message.

(1): [http://xpditesolutions.com/hire-development-
teams.html#Price](http://xpditesolutions.com/hire-development-
teams.html#Price)

~~~
zubairq
Yes, all the services we used before said those same magic exact words
regarding their SLAs, "I assure you". Also, put your money where your mouth is
and give a refund guarantee if the communication is not met

Also, if you want clients outside of India then you need to be in the client's
local time zone. For example, I am in Europe, and sometimes California, so
those two timezones need to be covered.

~~~
milanmot
Exactly for the same reason we are giving a one week/month trial. In case you
are not satisfied with our services, you can stop making the next payment.

If you are going to start a new association with any service provider, you
will have to trust them without any prejudices.

This is 21st century. Why would a service provider not provide good service.
Do you think it is possible to scale a company by providing poor service? I
don't think so.

Customer acquisition cost are increasing day by day and it will be impossible
to stay profitable if we keep on losing customers due to poor service.

I'll prefer to have 2 satisfied clients instead of 200 dissatisfied one's.

Do give us a try with a positive outlook.

~~~
zubairq
But what is different from you and the 100 other Indian service providers that
come to me every week with the same offer and promise?

~~~
milanmot
None that I can think of. Like you, I also know 100's of IT service provider
in India. I think they all are doing a great job of outsourcing and I am not
going to make a sales pitch of our company by making them look inferior.

What I know is that our core values are Quality product development at a fast
pace speed with awesome customer service. Making the customer happy is the
most important thing for us as we believe a satisfied customer is the best
brand ambassador for a company.

ping me on milan.m(at)xpditesolutions.com for further discussion.

~~~
zubairq
Thanks for the honest answer :) I wish you the best and your attitude is the
right one to get customers so good luck! :)

------
milanmot
Do let me know if you have any questions related to service? I'll be glad to
answer.

